
Show HN: SpringBoot web app for browsing Kafka topics - ekoutanov
https://github.com/obsidiandynamics/kafdrop
======
hashhar
We are using this in my org alongside LinkedIn CCFE.

It works great. You can see message counts, sum of offsets, partition sizes
and basic broker information.

The only part its not good at is showing the topic list. Since there is no
pagination it takes a long time once you get past 1k topics.

Also,it doesn't help "manage" Kafka since it can't create partition
assignments or create, modify topics.

It's good as a lightweight read-only Kafka UI. Good to hand to the teams using
Kafka but not enough for the teams managing Kafka.

EDIT: Seems like a lot of new features have been added. Take my comments above
with a grain of salt then since they might be outdated info.

~~~
ekoutanov
Thanks for the feedback. Agreed, topic list pagination sounds like a good
idea.

